# is it WISE to have the fire pump room LOCKED at all times?



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

there is a pump room in our facility housing 3 water transfer booster pumps and and 3 FIRE PUMPS(electric pump,disel pump and jockey pump).i do not buy the idea of having this pump rooom locked because in the event of a fire or any other stimulant triggering the electric fire pump to turn on.it my burst the lines if not manually turned off in less than 1 or 2 minutes..it shoots up the pressure to 190-200 PSI in 30-40 secs and the lines vibrate rigorously.if it is locked and the people in possession of the key are unable to attend to this fire pump in less than a minute or so .it may be disastrous because the system is rated at a maximum of 300 psi and a operating pressure of 194 psi.some argue that the relief valve is there for the purpose of relieving any exces pressure and dump that water into the tank back again so no worries,but i think the relief valve may have limitations.

it is pertinent to mention here that THERE IS NO DEDICATED FIRE STAFF to attend the pump room round the clock.

please comment and substantiate your arguments

thank you


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

The fire pump should have a cut out pressure, just like a well pump. They just don't run balls out all the time when they are on, think of a pressure washer. If it has been spiking the pressure that much, your fire company doing their yearly test isn't doing a good job. What sense would it make to burst line and not get water to the rest of the building if there was a fire.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

marc76075 said:


> The fire pump should have a cut out pressure, just like a well pump. They just don't run balls out all the time when they are on, think of a pressure washer. If it has been spiking the pressure that much, your fire company doing their yearly test isn't doing a good job. What sense would it make to burst line and not get water to the rest of the building if there was a fire.


 Did I miss your intro???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

musataq said:


> there is a pump room in our facility housing 3 water transfer booster pumps and and 3 FIRE PUMPS(electric pump,disel pump and jockey pump).i do not buy the idea of having this pump rooom locked because in the event of a fire or any other stimulant triggering the electric fire pump to turn on.it my burst the lines if not manually turned off in less than 1 or 2 minutes..it shoots up the pressure to 190-200 PSI in 30-40 secs and the lines vibrate rigorously.if it is locked and the people in possession of the key are unable to attend to this fire pump in less than a minute or so .it may be disastrous because the system is rated at a maximum of 300 psi and a operating pressure of 194 psi.some argue that the relief valve is there for the purpose of relieving any exces pressure and dump that water into the tank back again so no worries,but i think the relief valve may have limitations.
> 
> it is pertinent to mention here that THERE IS NO DEDICATED FIRE STAFF to attend the pump room round the clock.
> 
> ...


My mistake... my last message was for this poster... Did I miss reading your intro???


----------



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes,sorry for not introducing myself

name:mushtaq ali
Locationakistan
qualification:B Tech MECHANICAL


Thank you



rjbphd said:


> My mistake... my last message was for this poster... Did I miss reading your intro???


----------



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

thank you marc for you reply.but as far as i know fire pumps are required to be shut-off manually after they are triggered on by a fire.one thing more.if there is air in the line and the pump is turned on manually the pump controller might be showing the incorrect discharge pressure while pushing water through.correct?



marc76075 said:


> The fire pump should have a cut out pressure, just like a well pump. They just don't run balls out all the time when they are on, think of a pressure washer. If it has been spiking the pressure that much, your fire company doing their yearly test isn't doing a good job. What sense would it make to burst line and not get water to the rest of the building if there was a fire.


----------



## bml (Feb 8, 2011)

Generally, keeping the room locked is a good idea. _*IF*_ everything was installed and tested properly, your sprinkler system should have no trouble sustaining a pump churn pressure of 200 psi. Unless your using high pressure sprinklers and fittings, you should have pressure reducing devices between the sprinkler system and the pump discharge. 

Even though I work with sprinkler systems on a daily basis, I'm not familiar with what is considered common installation or design practices for sprinkler systems in your country. You really should consider contacting a professional who is familiar with the standards for your area.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

All fire, sprinkler rooms/doors/cabinets in this state all have the same lock lockwood 003. that way every professional, has a key!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I commonly see a "realtor style" key lock box hanging on the doorknob of the mechanical room, or a combination lock doorknob by itself. Therefore a simple key code is all that is required to gain access.


----------

